# Infertility Magazine



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

One of the IVF Wales clinic girls saw this, so thought I would post it here as well
Seems like it's only available in WHSmiths or poss bigger newsagents



Queenie1 said:


> just in case anyone is interested i bought a magazine on the weekend called
> 
> Understanding you fertility and coping with infertility £2.40
> 
> ...


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, I wanted to know about ferility magazines, asked the ladies on my local board and we couldn't find a decent one   so will repost this link to them too, thanks again


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Ouuuu iv been looking for something like this   

The only other fertility mag iv seen is one you can order on line.

Thankyou xXx


----------

